# Sudden increase in depression and anxiety



## BluMac81 (Jul 9, 2011)

After returning from a joyful family reunion this week, I quickly fell into a deep depression, accompanied by very high anxiety (near panic), general discomfort and pain, appetite and sleep problems, and just plain hopelessness. I really don't know where it came from, everything was going well, except that I did get put on academic suspension with my University, not a big deal though as I can go to the community college. 

This has hit me so hard so fast that I don't know what to do, I sure wasn't prepared for it. It's one of those depressions where I find it so hard to cry just to get a release. 

I am almost certain it has something to do with a chemical imbalance, and my greatest struggle in this is trying to find out what is causing it and so I can do something about it (or know that it has to run its course). So maybe you all can help me eliminate some possibilities:

-I had stopped taking Flexoril (muscle relaxant) from 3/day, as I ran out and VA refuses to refill early; though I hear the only withdrawls for that are headaches, and I only have minor headaches now and then

-I did drink alchohol over the vacation, just about 4-6 beers a day for 3 days, after not having a drink for many months, and naturally I don't drink at home, so I could be in detox... but I haven't had a drink since Monday. Also, I'm on Effexor, which changed from Celexa this last year, and I've never drank while on it, maybe it does not mix well and causes extreme after-effects?

-I noticed I have white spots in the back of my throat and I have a sore throat; a nurse student friend said it may be strep, and my mom says it may be tonsilitis; I've never had either, but I wonder if the oncoming physical sickness has affected my mood (but to this degree?!)

-I am on Suboxone 16mg/day WITH NALOXONE 4mg sl/day, I do know that taking opiates or injecting suboxone will cause automatic opiate withdrawl as an effect of naloxone, but I don't recall taking any opiates and I know I haven't injected anything. I have taken some OTC pain meds, Tylenol for arthritis, which was surprisingly strong (and I think they took it off the shelves now cause I don't see it anymore), and I stopped taking that a week ago... Other than that, I don't know

Just please don't tell me that I have to 'ride this out'... that's the last thing I want to hear, I think once I know the cause and nature of what is affecting me, I will be able to tell how long this will last. It is utterly devestating to my life, every moment day and night is painful mentally and physically, maybe save a few moments. I can barely function.

I really need help, I've been having suicidal thoughts, my perspective on the world is distorted majorly, I know. It does not help that I live alone and am alone most of the day and night. 

Unfortunately, it is just now the weekend, which means I can't get in to see any VA doc. I could go to Emergicare though, out of pocket. I do have an appt to see my psychiatrist on Friday the 15th, so I'm looking forward to that, haven't seen him in over a year due to VA overbooking. And I refuse to go to any emergency room over a mental condition, been there done that, its horrible. But I will have those spots checked out I think, on my throat I mean.

God I need help
Anhedonistically yours


----------



## Daniel (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Sudden onset depression & anxiety*

If you do have tonsillitis, that could easily be a significant stressor.  Even a cold can be a significant source of stress, making one more prone to a depressive episode.

From WebMD:





> Tonsillitis caused by a virus will usually go away on its own. Treatment focuses on helping you feel better. You may be able to ease throat pain if you gargle with salt water, drink warm tea, take over-the-counter pain medicine, and use other home treatments...
> 
> If your tonsillitis is caused by strep, you need treatment with antibiotics. Antibiotics can help prevent rare but serious problems caused by strep and can control the spread of infection...
> 
> ...


----------

